# I'm so sick of people



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

telling me it's ONLY DOG FOOD. 

A few co-workers and aquaintances of mine who ask me how Chulita is doing....I tell them she's fine and I'm in the process of switching her food over. They ask why, I tell them she is currently on Purina Puppy Chow..and I tell them how bad it is for her. WELL everytime I get people rolling thier eyes and telling me OH PLEASE....IT'S JUST DOG FOOD....she's not gonna die from eating it. UGGGGGGGGGGGGGH!!!!









MOST of these people don't even have dogs!!!!!!!! It's so annoying!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Well if they are anything like the people I work with they know it all!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

And that`s in the USA, where you can find dog clothes, hair accessories, luxury pet bedding, thousands of food brands, treats. Where you have dog forums and where many many people treat their fluffballs as same as family members. You can take your babies to public places and often to restaurants... and i can keep mentioning all the cool things you have there for the pups. 
You keep spoiling little Chulita and don`t listen to people that haven`t let one of these angels into their hearts.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have to say that many times I have approached ppl. at the petstores when I see that they have Iams or some other "bad" food in their carts.I figure that maybe Im telling them something they might not know.Heheh my daughter laughs at me and says ..Mom,they might just think your a crazy lady and just agree with you to get away from you!But I dont care ,many ppl. dont know what we do about the good foods for our babies and if I can enlighten someone about it all the better.Jeez what we dont do for these fluffbutts!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Someone at my office said that to me, too. And you know what I did... I explained to her that Malts are different and I then emailed her some of the adorable pictures of the babies here on SM in their clothes looking so cute... and asked her... now, do you think these are "just dogs". I HATE when people say they're "just dogs"... grrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Someone at my office said that to me, too. And you know what I did... I explained to her that Malts are different and I then emailed her some of the adorable pictures of the babies here on SM in their clothes looking so cute... and asked her... now, do you think these are "just dogs". I HATE when people say they're "just dogs"... grrrrrr!!!![/B]










I LOVE IT


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

These are not _just_ Dogs, they are the Rolls Royce of "dogs", they are a luxurious species and are ment to be treated as such.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Someone at my office said that to me, too. And you know what I did... I explained to her that Malts are different and I then emailed her some of the adorable pictures of the babies here on SM in their clothes looking so cute... and asked her... now, do you think these are "just dogs". I HATE when people say they're "just dogs"... grrrrrr!!!![/B]



It's just the look on thier face* AND THE TON*E they have when I tell them about changing her to a BETTER FOOD. I tell them....well I paid ALOT OF MONEY for her so why be cheap with something as important as food...sometimes that shuts them up. I feel like saying...WHY ASK ME how she's doing if your going to have this attidude.











> These are not _just_ Dogs, they are the Rolls Royce of "dogs", they are a luxurious species and are ment to be treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




VERY WELL PUT!!!! I like that. LOL


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I hear you. My friends and family know better now, but if a new person finds out that I cook for Teddy every day....they usually have something to say and a look like I need a shrink....let them. Makes me happy cooking for my little boy and I would not have it any other way.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=124571
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some of us who treat our dogs a certain way and those "others" probably will never understand it. I've had people roll their eyes at me, too.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

my dogs are on a homecooked diet....and the other day, gruffi was acting like he was STARVING. it was around 10pm and my mom was going to make a quesadilla or something. so you know what she did??? she tried frying a piece of bread with butter and give it to gruffi! 

i was like "jeez mom, they're on a homecooked diet....and we treat them like children...but they're still dogs"

so she had to eat it. lol


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

People will never understand until they have their own. I never wanted kids, yet somehow I love mine. I also couldn't stand dogs before I fell in love with Rex. When people said "well, my dogs are my kids" I was like did you give birth to them? You can leave dogs home alone, dogs dont talk back, your dogs are nothing like children....etc, etc.... I just never understood how someone could treat a dog like family.....until there was Rex. He is the love of my life and now I understand and only want the best for my baby. I always call him my adopted son. People figure when I am talking about him he is human or something!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

When people act as if I am nuts for the better foods...I try to explain the better ingredients and then add in that it supposedly helps with the tearstains and coat.







That usually shuts them up...ha ha...I also add in somtimes about less poop and less stinky poops.







I really don't care what they think...ha ha...


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I am Eastern European, and most my family does not believe in dogs in the house. I was the ONLY one with a dog....that slept with her too...they thought I was nuts. In Europe they feed their guard dogs bread and milk. I always felt so sorry for them...but, that is thier economic situation and how little they think of animals.

Anyway, my oldest sister's daughter (an adult now) brought home a malti...they were mortified. At first they wanted NOTHING to do with the dog and asked her to keep it in her basement apartment. The dog is now three years old and my sister (who hated dogs) cooks for the dog everyday and her husband (who hated dogs even more) brings the dog with him when he is working on projects, for doggy company. They adore the dog like if it's one of their kids. NEVER in a million years would have I predicted this. Malties melt your heart!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

i hear ya, i have had family members think i am very weird for loving my dogs so much and letting my mit lick me... oh well ijust ignore them of course....


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I hear you guys...ALL OF YOU.









I have had nothing but negativity from the very beginning with the people that I come in contact with on a daily basis, co-workers and my little group of so called "friends" that I ride the train with EVERY SINGLE DAY. I was SOOOOO EXCITED about getting Chulita that of course I was telling everyone. I'm getting a dog!!!! and I would have her picture with me and everything. Well from day one it's all negative remarks.

Dogs are alot of work
Why do you want a dog? (with a snotty tone)
Do you know how much a vet is going to cost you?
Who is going to watch the dog all day?</span></span></span>

all of the above were said with a some what annoyed look on their face and a TONE. It really started to bring me down. But didn't change my mind for ONE SECOND about getting Chulita. Some people are so miserable with life, they just cant' be happy for other people. It got to the point that after a while I would have to use my own TONE and say...YOU KNOW I JUST DIDN'T WAKE UP THIS MORNING and decide to spend over $1,000 for a dog? This has been a 4 year thinking and research process for me. So I think that now that I physically have her and love her so much that when I still get the snotty remarks, tone or the rolling of the eyes. I just get REALLY defensive and fed up with them. 

Boy did I just vet AGAIN about this. LOL

<span style="color:#FF0000">THANK GOODNESS I CAME ACCROSS THIS SITE and Met you all. I truly wish I would of came accross this site prior to buying her but I think I did O.K.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I still like the saying that I read on a T-shirt "The more I see of people the more I love my dogs" and it is true for sure.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I still like the saying that I read on a T-shirt "The more I see of people the more I love my dogs" and it is true for sure.[/B]




NICE!! LIKE THAT ONE.







If I ever see that shirt....I'm BUYING IT.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I have the one that says "The more I see of men the more I like my dogs" lol . My late husband bought that one for me years ago. The one about people I saw at a dog show last year.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

See, I really don't care what other people think. It's not their dog, they don't have to deal with the consequence. It's not like THEY really care anyway (my thought on it is that they are just jealous! lol)....so just say, with a smile, "Thank you, it's nice to know other peoples' opinions, I'll take yours into consideration." No sense in worrying about what other people think. You know what's best and that's that.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> See, I really don't care what other people think. It's not their dog, they don't have to deal with the consequence. It's not like THEY really care anyway (my thought on it is that they are just jealous! lol)....so just say, with a smile, "Thank you, it's nice to know other peoples' opinions, I'll take yours into consideration." No sense in worrying about what other people think. You know what's best and that's that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I AGREE...I really don't care what they think. I didn't lose any sleep over these idiots negative comments. But it was just a CONSTANT FLOW of comments in like 2 days from these people and I finally got fed up with hearing them. Ugggggh. SOOOOOO NEGATIVE I TELL YA. I really do think that part of it IS Jealousy!!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it's jealousy, too!! EVERYONE falls in love with these little foo-foo doggies. I see it when I am out with him. Now, I have to ignore some people because everyone wants to stop me and play with him. It was good when I am socializing him, but I think he gets the point now...that people love him and he loves it....now, I can relax with that and focus on introducing him to other dogs. I have already started bringing him to see the puppies in the pet shops and let him look at them. He is growing used to seeing them, too. Next (after shots ) it's puppy play time.

Sorry to go off on a tangent.

Anyway, if I were you, I would get an 8x10 framed picture of Chuli and put it on my desk, after showing everyone "look at this doll face"....make them puke and enjoy it!! hee--hee!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I think it's jealousy, too!! EVERYONE falls in love with these little foo-foo doggies. I see it when I am out with him. Now, I have to ignore some people because everyone wants to stop me and play with him. It was good when I am socializing him, but I think he gets the point now...that people love him and he loves it....now, I can relax with that and focus on introducing him to other dogs. I have already started bringing him to see the puppies in the pet shops and let him look at them. He is growing used to seeing them, too. Next (after shots ) it's puppy play time.
> 
> Sorry to go off on a tangent.
> 
> Anyway, if I were you, I would get an 8x10 framed picture of Chuli and put it on my desk, after showing everyone "look at this doll face"....make them puke and enjoy it!! hee--hee!![/B]











8x10 huh??? LOL!! Well let me tell you I printed out a 5x7 pic of her that the breeder sent me before I even had her. LOL!! Just this week I made my backround on my computer a picture of her so everytime I walk away from my desk and I lock my screen there SHE IS!!!!!! FOR ALL TO SEE!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow, that is a cool idea...use the picture as a screen saver....funny. I would get a new one every so often so they think you are completely nutty.


----------

